# Info on AF new Humint AFSC



## Kheenbish (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking for information on the Air Forces newly established HUMINT AFSC 1N7X1. Mostly seeing if it mirrors the Army's 35m or how it differs. 

Google's pulls up conflicting stories with the AF sending people to the Army's 35m school or the Navy/Marine Humint school. Stories seem to suggest it's mostly interrogation with little source collecting. 

Also if any of the AF HUMINT programs get attached or have potential to integrate with SOF units. Due to family emergency then injuries I'm forced to find a new career than finish the pipeline I was in. Appreciate any info available by PM or thread reply.


----------



## KBAR-04 (Jul 30, 2017)

There has pretty much always been a humint shreadout in AF intel. Most of the collection programs would be conducted at joint command level. I do not know of any AF or other service humint personnel integrated in SOF units and I was  an intelligence officer in SOF units for years. Caveat: I left active service in 2006


----------

